# Nhan sắc 'đẹp mê hồn' của nữ sinh vô địch cờ tướng



## meovac123 (9/6/20)

Không chỉ là cô hot girl trẻ trung xinh đẹp, Thái Thảo Nguyên còn thể hiện trí tuệ và sức mạnh thể chất qua các môn thể thao như bơi lội, cờ tướng.

>>> Xem thêm:Chinese Chess How To Play

Thái Thảo Nguyên (sinh năm 1998, sinh viên trường Đại học RMIT, quê Đà Nẵng) là hot girl nổi tiếng, cô được dân mạng phong cho danh hiệu "cô gái xinh nhất Đà Nẵng". Gương mặt bầu bĩnh, dễ thương cùng làn da trắng nõn nà, thân hình gợi cảm là những đặc điểm ngoại hình nổi trội của Thảo Nguyên.









>>> Xem thêm: Chinese Chess For Beginners

Không chỉ xinh đẹp, Nguyên từng đạt được nhiều thành tích trong thể thao, âm nhạc. Cô bạn từng đạt HCV cờ tướng thành phố, giải Khuyến khích hát đơn ca thành phố, HCB cuộc thi Hội hoa Xuân thành phố Đà Nẵng, HCĐ Bơi lội thành phố Đà Nẵng.









Với lợi thế từng làm mẫu ảnh từ năm 13 tuổi kèm gu thời trang sành điệu, trẻ trung, hiện đại, Thảo Nguyên từng xuyên 'đốt mắt' fan bằng hình ảnh đẹp, nóng bỏng hút hàng nghìn like trên mạng xã hội.

>>> Xem thêm: 中國象棋


----------

